# Which is better? i7 920 C0/C1 or D0?



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

I want to make this VERY CLEAR.... if you dont have an i7, I dont want to hear from you.[/B]

which is better.... 

i7 920 C0/C1

or

i7 920 D0


TELL ME WHY and provide evidence. 

im asking because i have seen the D0 act the same as the C0/C1 chips. SOME D0's are better but it seems just like the C0/C1 in that some rock and some suck. 

you tell me...


----------



## freaksavior (May 5, 2009)

i think its luck of the draw and what cooling you have.

I got my i7 to 4.3 but temps were crazy high and i had to push 1.55v.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

I posted the same thread asking the same question
apparently there's hardly any difference


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i think its luck of the draw and what cooling you have.
> 
> I got my i7 to 4.3 but temps were crazy high and i had to push 1.55v.



which do you have?



h3llb3nd4 said:


> I posted the same thread asking the same question
> apparently there's hardly any difference



oops. link?


----------



## freaksavior (May 5, 2009)

i have a c1


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

forgot
gotta search the forums


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 5, 2009)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/showthread.php?t=222721

d0=best


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

the reason i ask is because i just got offered one for less than $200


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

get it and if you don't like it sell it to me for profit...

IMO D0 is better... I built like 4-5 i7 rigs for my friends but my cousin bought a i7 D0 rig... all of my 4-5 friends needed 1.4V+ Vcore to get 4ghz nicely stable... My cousin needed 1.2xxV for 4 ghz stable... It might be luck but I saw a lot of these cases on the net... and .1~2V in Vcore can make a huge difference especially on air (and I know you have water)

After 4ghz though, I think it becomes the same, looking at it, to get 4.2 for example, I've seen C0/C1 do better... If you want to get a 4ghz OC for less then 1.3V, D0 is good for that... if you want to push it to the max, maybe not...

Buy that D0... You don't like it? you could sell it 300$ easily


----------



## Binge (May 5, 2009)

D0s are an easy 4.0GHz but I noticed it was MORE challenging to get a higher OC with my D0 but not impossible.  The 4.0GHz with a D0 also seems to be stronger than a C0 4.0GHz as they will do the same benchmarks at the same frequency with better results.  It's worth it but it's a whole new evil to conquer.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> *D0s are an easy 4.0GHz but I noticed it was MORE challenging to get a higher OC with my D0 but not impossible*.  The 4.0GHz with a D0 also seems to be stronger than a C0 4.0GHz as they will do the same benchmarks at the same frequency with better results.  It's worth it but it's a whole new evil to conquer.



Exactly what I saw too..


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2009)

I have a DO coming tomorrow. What i'm hoping for is higher clocks on less vcore. From everything I've read, most DO's will do 4.0+ on less than 1.32v.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Don't get you hopes up too much... As Binge and I said, after 4ghz, the voltage seems to need a jump...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

must not know me very well...




i have a 940  and a 920 both i need to sell ASAP.

PM me if you want em.


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2009)

i have a C0 that clocks like a D0


----------



## Binge (May 5, 2009)

ZO HO HO HO!  Zomg cdawall rocks socks like jocks with... oversized... smocks ?  Seriously find yourself a new hobby.  L2Post to the OP.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

Rofl


----------



## Binge (May 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I have a DO coming tomorrow. What i'm hoping for is higher clocks on less vcore. From everything I've read, most DO's will do 4.0+ on less than 1.32v.





n-ster said:


> Don't get you hopes up too much... As Binge and I said, after 4ghz, the voltage seems to need a jump...



That's not what I said at all.  I said after 4.0GHz it becomes more challenging to OC.  I didn't say anything about voltage.  Most D0 people are finding it harder to get a chip that will 4.2 at under 1.25V.  If you call that a jump in voltage then my my my... The challenging part is figuring how to get it stable at 4.2+GHz for me.  It takes a TON of crazy settings.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

oh.. then I must've seen wrong... I saw in some forum a guy that need 1.25V for 4ghz and like 1.5   V for 4.2 or something... he either didn't OC well or had a weird chip then


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

you have to forget any OCs that where done on LN2/DICE/phase/cascade.

anything is possible with less thermal resistance.


----------



## Binge (May 5, 2009)

For sure Fit.  All of the results I'm seeing at at water/air.  I wonder who's trying to push off their sub ambient OCing as something people can do on the day to day


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> ZO HO HO HO!  Zomg cdawall rocks socks like jocks with... oversized... smocks ?  Seriously find yourself a new hobby.  L2Post to the OP.



now i'm confused how do i take that rofl


----------



## icon1 (May 6, 2009)

i'll get the D0 in my next i7 build.. will try to run it stable 4.2-4.6ghz water cooled.. hope it clocks high with less vcore compared to my previous Lga775 build


----------



## Naekuh (May 6, 2009)

D0:






C0/C1:





D0's do not run cooler. If they do run cooler, its because they require less Vcore. 
I heard D0's are also bin'd better then C0/C1 in the earily buys. (but this is rumor, so dont call me on it.)

My recomendation is grab a D0 and try to pass on a C0/C1 if you dont have one. If you have a C0/C1, well, do you honestly think an additional 100-200mhz is really worth it? And thats if your lucky.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

but that is not relevant. 

we are talking about mainstream chips NOT extreme ones.


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2009)

are you selling your 920 solely to get a D0?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

i want something new. one that OCs better. im all about max OC but i dont like the extreme chips.


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2009)

who wants to spend 700$ more for a 975? I don't 

If you want then, you can get a D0... 

You could also save up money and buy another rig xD like an AMD one...

question: I heard there's a Xeon that is basically an i7 920 D0... which one is it? any difference between the Xeon and i7 920 D0?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

W3250 is a D0 920 but has a locked mem multi


----------

